# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Burning Water/Cancer cure.

## Simple10

Using radio frequency to reduce the bonds, releasing the hydrogen.
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07252/815920-85.stm

The accidental discovery by a retired engineer, John Kanzius is nothing short of amazing.

Video of the feat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6vSxR6UKFM&NR=1

His cancer cure method with the same device, which was his reason for the invention.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkzCSNTYWXg

----------

